# What kind of wine to buy for communion and why?



## Arch2k

For those of you who know what wine is served at your church, what are your opinions of that particular variety? I personally purchase the wine for our communion, and have been buying Chateau Ste. Michelle Melot.

I know that this is subjective, and up to personal taste to a large degree, but what are your favorites wines to use, and why? I am looking to provide the best variety for the purpose of the Lord's supper.

Please only those who use wine in communion participate. There is another thread on the wine vs. grape juice!


----------



## fredtgreco

I would not go for variety, but for consistency. That is what we do.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Would it be unwise to use a white wine? 

But seriously my home church usually purchase a red wine from a local winery.


----------



## Arch2k

Thanks Fred. I should have phrased my OP better. I meant what TYPE of wine do you use, Merlot, kosher wine, etc. We don't switch it up every week, but I am new to providing the wine (never had to think about it before), so I was inquiring as to what other churches use, and why (if there is a reason) you use that particular kind.

I agree, consistency is best, but first one has to have that "one" to stick with.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I am not in charge of the wine but if I were I would avoid a heavy red. Merlot is medium I think? I would go for a Pinot Noir. I like Kendall-Jackson but certainly there are some less expensive; and I suppose a church could buy in bulk for a discount?


----------



## Arch2k

NaphtaliPress said:


> I am not in charge of the wine but if I were I would avoid a heavy red. Merlot is medium I think? I would go for a Pinot Noir. I like Kendall-Jackson but certainly there are some less expensive; and I suppose a church could buy in bulk for a discount?


 
Merlot is generally a medium (sometimes heavy) red. Pinot Noirs a generally pretty light. I'm sure we could get bulk for a discount, but honestly we don't go through enough to do that. The wine would probably spoil before we could get through it all! I don't think our basement is dark/cool enough to properly store that amount of wine for the long haul.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

A somewhat off-topic question but exactly how many communion cups does a bottle of wine fill?


----------



## Arch2k

Part of the inspiration for this thread was a different thread on unlevened bread a few years ago where I was taken to task by Fred and Matthew. This really helped sharpen my understanding that the elements are "common" elements of the time. I think we've found a decent bread (a light sourdough) that In my humble opinion fits the description of "common." In that light, what would be a "common" wine be? Any old wine from the liquor store?


----------



## Arch2k

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A somewhat off-topic question but exactly how many communion cups does a bottle of wine fill?


 
Around 100


----------



## BobVigneault

You should serve a red wine with a leavened dark bread like rye or pumpernickel, for unleavened bread, white breads or crackers you can serve a white. If you will be multiplying loaves and fishes for 3 to 5 thousand people then a fruity white is good for off setting the fish.


----------



## Arch2k

BobVigneault said:


> You should serve a red wine with a leavened dark bread like rye or pumpernickel, for unleavened bread, white breads or crackers you can serve a white. If you will be multiplying loaves and fishes for 3 to 5 thousand people then a fruity white is good for off setting the fish.


 
Thanks Bob, I knew I could count on you!


----------



## DMcFadden

BobVigneault said:


> You should serve a red wine with a leavened dark bread like rye or pumpernickel, for unleavened bread, white breads or crackers you can serve a white. If you will be multiplying loaves and fishes for 3 to 5 thousand people then a fruity white is good for off setting the fish.


----------



## Ivan

Jeff_Bartel said:


> In that light, what would be a "common" wine be? Any old wine from the liquor store?



I'd find the least expensive.


----------



## KMK

"Two buck Chuck" from Trader Joes! (Merlot)


----------



## shackleton

I have found that any sort of Concord wine to be good. I think these might even be made just for that purpose. There are a lot of wineries in Missouri and some of them are really good but probably only available here locally. I find myself drinking them at home...is this sacrilegious?


----------



## VictorBravo

shackleton said:


> I have found that any sort of Concord wine to be good. I think these might even be made just for that purpose. There are a lot of wineries in Missouri and some of them are really good but probably only available here locally. I find myself drinking them at home...is this sacrilegious?



Not sacrilegious at all. But check the bottle. A lot of the kosher Concords have added sugar, which moves them into the realm of soft drink, in my view.


----------



## shackleton

I have found only one by Stone Hill Winery ( a local winery) that does not contain added sugar and it has a phenomenal, and clean, taste but it has been hard to find any others that do not have added sugar.


----------



## Arch2k

This stuff says it will keep for up to a year after opened!


----------



## Theogenes

Jeff,
We use Mogen David's Concord Grape. It's sweeter than most wines but seems to be accepted by everybody in our church. We tried a Merlot once and got a number of complaints that it was too strong, so we went back to the Concord grape. It's relatively cheap too!
Jim


----------



## fredtgreco

Jeff,

As I said, once you pick a wine, stay with it. I would find a decent, moderately priced merlot (this is not a wine tasting!). You don't want it to be bad, but you also don't want people wondering about the bouquet, or palette, etc. They should be focusing on Christ, not the wine.

We use a moderate merlot at about $10-15 a bottle. I find Cabs too heavy, Pinot Noirs too light for communion.


----------



## Thomas2007

We use Oliver Winery Soft Red - which is just a simple table wine, but quite good. Its a semi-sweet wine made from concord grapes, but no added sugar. Best of all it's very inexpensive, about $ 5.00 at Sam's Club. We always keep a few bottles on hand at home, it's a great little wine that pares well with fruit, cheese or just by itself when one gets the hankering for a glass of wine.


----------



## BertMulder

Personally, I would like a port....

But we use Mogen David (wretched stuff!), and as the congregation seems happy with that wine, consistory is not about to fix something that ain't broken.

(and port would get kinda expensive)


----------



## ModernPuritan?

manshweitz because its kosher for passover- and Christ is our passover!

actually just because i happen to like the stuff..


----------



## etexas

BobVigneault said:


> You should serve a red wine with a leavened dark bread like rye or pumpernickel, for unleavened bread, white breads or crackers you can serve a white. If you will be multiplying loaves and fishes for 3 to 5 thousand people then a fruity white is good for off setting the fish.


Chuckle!


----------

